# I've recovered from these symptoms



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

I wanted to share with everyone my discovery about candida in the gut and how it causes the following symptoms

tiredness
foggy-headed-ness
feeling "spaced out" and unreal
anxiety
depression
"brain fog"

along with others.

As part of my plan of long term healing using a mixture of spiritual/emotional healing approaches and a "gut re-habilitation" program for restoring digestion and beneficial bacteria in the intestine; I came across this information:

http://www.bodyecology.com/06/12/28/unknown_health_epidemic.php

I am following stricter guidelines for diet than the ones recommended in the above link, ( a program known as GAPS diet http://gapsdiet.com/) but I have yet to discover whether or not this will cure my dp altogether as I've been working up to doing it properly.

I also took this herbal product for 2 weeks (500ml bottle)

http://mercyoilproducts.com/index.php/Mercy_Products/Mercy-Ocean-Aqua-Organic-Oregano-Steam-Distilled-Extract.html

and black cumin oil, which can also be found on the above site, but on other sites also. 15ml per day in a glass of warm water 20 mins before food twice a day.

The difference this made to my life is that

I don't have a head full of fog
I have FAR more energy, mental and physical
I feel more connected to people
I can think clearly and GET THINGS IN PROPORTION, thereby alleviating my anxiety and obsessive thinking almost totally
I feel like I can see properly
I can remember what it was like not have DP
I feel like I've got my life back
I sleep better

For more info, there are books written on this subject, and plenty to google. 
Briefly - antibiotics, modern diet and lifestyle, certain drugs eg the pill, HRT, and certain infections eg dysentery - all kill the bacteria that protect us and encourage parasitic organisms to dominate in our bodies. These can get into our other organs, and also attack the lining of our gut, interfering with digestion and also allowing toxins directly into the bloodstream. 
So, you feel as if there's something wrong with YOU, but actually your body is under attack from organisms that are sapping your energy and disturbing the functioning of your organs, INCLUDING BRAIN. Your distrubed digestion also means that nourishment from your food, necessary for mental, physical and emotional well-being, is not getting into your body.

I have found all the advice about attitude and acceptance very very helpful - but I feel sure that for me, there has been/is a strong PHYSICAL element in my DP.

Love to you all.

Prem


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I too feel there is a strong biological component to my DP, I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

sophiasmith said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my discovery about candida in the gut and how it causes the following symptoms
> 
> tiredness
> foggy-headed-ness
> ...


I was on a diet based on this diagnosis for about a month and a half or 2, and a week ago I kinda took a "break". I've been eating more stuff, stuff that I wasn't supposed to, including sugar, and I've been feeling better actually. People say the die-off kinda sucks, symptoms get way worse, but it says the die-off can reach the maximum of 1/2 weeks, not 2 months so I guess I don't have that : X


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Man, I just want to detoxify my body. Does anyone have things they've tried that they reccomend?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

sophiasmith said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my discovery about candida in the gut and how it causes the following symptoms
> 
> tiredness
> foggy-headed-ness
> ...


good thing you're feeling better


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

DP/DR probably has many different causes. I've just removed simple carbs, gluten and all dairy products from my diet and I feel much better, still not all the way gone as I have some unresolved emotional issues and very little social life. But it's definately a start, a load off my back and makes it easier for me to deal with the other issues contributing to my DR and mild depression.

I'm also taking some supplements, like fish oil, vitamin D3, vitamin B12 and esterified vitamin C. Then a mix of probiotics, oregano oil, garlic oil and olive leaf extract to control my candida overgrowth and allow the beneficial bacteria to re-establish themselves. Also doing a colon cleansing program called Colonix, which I've heard people have had some great results from. B12 I've been using for a while and it has definately helped me, the esterified vitamin C in high doses has also been very good. But the rest, it's too early to say.


----------

